# Schleswig Holstein: Das neue Landesfischereigesetz



## Steffen23769 (3. Dezember 2010)

So, Umdruck gelesen...

Da zerfetzt es einem ja die Augen bei dem Juristendeutsch...
Wie soll da ein Normalbürger durchblicken ohne Rechtsbeistand...

Furchtbar...


Kritikpunkte:

§39
positiv sehen ich die Forderung das ganze ersatzlos zu streichen,
Die Bemerkung zu Punkt 1 (Wettfischen) hätte sich der Verband allerdings einfach mal sparen können.

Der Vorschlag der Fraktionen erhält allerdings ein Rückwurfverbot, dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen.


§26
Da will der Verband eine absolute Fischereischeinpflicht...

Meiner Meinung nach völlig überzogen aber was die Fischereischeinpflicht angeht, gibt es ja genügend Threads die dieses Thema behandeln und wo diskutiert wird bzw. wurde.

Ds weiteren wird der Urlauberfischreischein indirekt angeprangert, diesen halte ich persönlich aber für sinnvoll.
Der Urlauberfischereischein solte dahingehen geändert werden, daß ihn auch Urlauber aus Schleswig Holstein selbst kaufen können.




Was jetzt die Meerforellenschonzeit betrifft habe ich in diesem Umdruck nichts gefunden...
Oder sehe ich es einfach nicht?
Da müssen wir wohl warten bis der Briefwechsel öffentlich gemacht werden darf.


----------



## Tomasz (3. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Gründler,
dann sollte man vielleicht nicht hier und da lesen und Gerüchte trauen sondern mal genauer nachlesen was der Verband in dem Papier schreibt:
http://www.landtag.ltsh.de/infothek/wahl17/umdrucke/0300/umdruck-17-0381.pdf
Also ich kann da sehr viel positives draus entnehmen und ich sehe keine Veralgemeinerung Deiner Aussage zum Verband, der Änderungen zum Positiven ablehnt. Im Gegenteil.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Wie mit Entscheidungsträgern umgehen?*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Kritikpunkte:
> ...
> §39
> Der Vorschlag der Fraktionen erhält allerdings ein Rückwurfverbot, dem kann ich so nicht zustimmen...



Gerade dagegen geht doch aber der Verband an. Er will, dass man Fische, die man nicht verwerten kann zurücksetzen darf.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*

Ich habe die Änderungen mal durchgelesen: Hut ab vor einen solchen Verband, gerade die Kommentare zum Catch &Kill-Vorschlag sind gut gelungen.Da sind keine grauen Herren am werke, wie es uns hier einer glauben machen will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*Schleswig Holstein: Das neue Landesfischereigesetz*​
Da auf Grund der verschiedenen Diskussionen zu Schleswig Holstein klar wurde, dass da einiges passiert in Bezug auf das neue Landesfischereigesetz und das in den Diskussionen teilweise durcheinander geht, machen wir hiermit einen Thread auf, in dem übergreifend das neue Gesetz, das Verhalten von Politikern und Verbänden dazu diskutiert werden kann.  

Alle übergreifenden Infos dazu werdet ihr also zukünftig hier finden.

Bereits bestehende Diskussionen um SH findet ihr hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203748

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204797

Und teilweise auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Das neue Landesfischereigesetz*

Wir werden ebenfalls, voraussichtlich nächste Woche, den neuen Gesetzentwurf erhalten, der jetzt dann von der jetzigen Koalition (CDU und FDP) eingebracht werden wird.

Und der nach unseren Informationen inhaltlich weit vom ursprünglichen Entwurf der damaligen großen Koalition (CDU und SPD) mit vielen Erleichterungen für die Angler entfernt sein wird.

Damit die Angler in S-H darüber informiert werden, wer was einbringt, wer gegen Erleichterungen für Angler ist und was insgesamt von Politik und Verbänden den Anglern "beschert" werden soll..

Sobald uns das vorliegt, werden wir das natürlich veröffentlichen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Das neue Landesfischereigesetz*

Sorry, ich habe die obigen Beitträge aus den anderen Threads, wo sie thematisch nicht so passten, hierher verschoben, um die ander enThread nicht thematisch zu zersplitten. 

Da diese teilweise vor der Erföffnung dieses Threads geschrieben wurden, stehen sie jetzt über meinem Eröffnungsposting.

Posting Nr. 5.


----------



## Gemini (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: LSFV-SH will Meerforellenangeln stark einschränken???*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich habe die Änderungen mal durchgelesen: Hut ab vor einen solchen Verband, gerade die Kommentare zum Catch &Kill-Vorschlag sind gut gelungen.Da sind keine grauen Herren am werke, wie es uns hier einer glauben machen will.



Liest sich doch gut was Herr Vollborn in dem Umdruck schreibt und fordert. 

Da jemand scheinbar in fast allen Punkten sinnvolle Änderungen (im Sinne der meisten Angler) fordert und in einem noch unveröffentlichten Vorschlag angeblich total gegen die Interessen der Anglerschaft vorgeht ist es hochinteressant die Details zu kennen oder noch besser eine direkte Stellungnahme von Herrn Vollborn zum Thema zu bekommen. 

Vielleicht stellt sich ja heraus dass es bestimmte Gründe, bzw. Ziele gibt, die hier noch nicht erwähnt wurden.


----------



## gründler (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Das neue Landesfischereigesetz*

Posting von Gründler


> Moin
> 
> Vor 3 Jahren ging auf der Stippermesse sowie in foren das gerücht rum,nächstes Jahr schafft S-H eine neue Regelung zum Setzkescher,damit das schlachten in S-H ein ende finden kann.
> 
> ...


 


Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Gründler,
> dann sollte man vielleicht nicht hier und da lesen und Gerüchte trauen sondern mal genauer nachlesen was der Verband in dem Papier schreibt:
> http://www.landtag.ltsh.de/infothek/wahl17/umdrucke/0300/umdruck-17-0381.pdf
> Also ich kann da sehr viel positives draus entnehmen und ich sehe keine Veralgemeinerung Deiner Aussage zum Verband, der Änderungen zum Positiven ablehnt. Im Gegenteil.
> ...


 


Habe ich,hab ich,ausserdem stehe ich selber in einem Landessamt und kriege das "hier und da lesen....." auch Privat auf Sitzungen.... mit"

Will das thema nicht auschlachten,nur ein Winken,wir sprechen uns wieder wenn es soweit ist oder sein sollte.

Ich weiß was ich schon vor 3 Jahren gehört habe,und das von "Oben" und ich sehe was sich geändert hat.

Aber egal wollte das nurmal ansprechen,ich meine nur andere Länder haben es in paar Monaten geschafft Sachen umzuschreiben....andere brauchen 4 Jahre,ok besser später als nie.

Obwohl ich glaube es bleibt wie es ist und wir gehen noch ins 5-6-7 Jahr,obwohl ich hoffe es nimmt ein gutes ende.

lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Das neue Landesfischereigesetz*

@ Gemini:
Deswegen haben wir ja darum gebeten, den entsprechenden Briefverkehr veröffentlichen zu dürfen.

Und ja, vieles ist gut, was der LSFV-SH da fordert - ist ja auch das mindeste, was man verlangen kann von einem "Angler"verband.

Aber es sind eben auch Punkte drin, die - ich formuliere vorsichtig - "diskussionswürdig" sind..

Und was man an Hand der Mefodiskussion sieht, ist es ja das genau, was an Hand fehlender Infos seitens des Verbandes fehlt: Die Diskussion!

Nach erstem durchackern durch das Parlamentsdokument fallen aber schon einige Dinge auf (hat ja auch Steffen schon angesprochen oben), die sicherlich nicht jedem Angler, vielleicht oder wahrscheinlich auch nicht der Mehrheit der Angler oder deren Interessen dienen, sondern eher den reinen Verbandsinteressen wie hier:


			
				Steffen23769 schrieb:
			
		

> §26
> Da will der Verband eine absolute Fischereischeinpflicht...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach völlig überzogen aber was die Fischereischeinpflicht angeht, gibt es ja genügend Threads die dieses Thema behandeln und wo diskutiert wird bzw. wurde.
> ...



*Da geht es doch augenscheinlich rein darum, die Einnahmequelle Kursgebühren für die Verbandsgliederungen und angeschlossenen Vereine zu erhalten.*

Faktisch zum Thema Schein- und Prüfungspflicht allgemein wurde ja hier im Forum auch schon diskutiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Das neue Landesfischereigesetz*

Manchmal gehts schneller als man denkt...

Wir haben nun bereits den Gesetzentwurf der jetzigen Koalition vorliegen 

Dazu einen Vergleich des jetzt geltenden Gesetzes mit dem Entwurf der ehemaligen großen Koalition aus CDU und SPD sowie dem neuen Entwurf der jetzigen Koalition aus CDU und FDP.

Damit das hier auf Grund der Fülle des Materials nicht zu viel Platz wegnimmt, habe ich diese Infos gebündelt in einem Extrathread, der gleich geschlossen wurde, zusammen gefasst:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204868

Diskutieren kann man das Ganze dann hier im Thread..

Und das wird wohl ne Weile dauern, bis man sich da durch gequält hat.

Zumindest liegen jetzt aber die Infos offen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Das neue Landesfischereigesetz*

PS:
Angler, die in Schleswig Holstein in Verbänden organisiert sind, können ja mal bei ihren Verbänden nachfragen, warum diese doch für alle Angler (also auch die organisierten) so eminent wichtigen Infos wie die Vorschläge zu dem neuen Gesetz da nicht veröffentlicht und nicht diskutiert werden..


----------



## firemirl (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Das neue Landesfischereigesetz*

Hallo, anscheinend habe ich hier nur Experten am Werk.

Ich habe gelesen, gelesen und gelesen aber nichts gefunden.....

Frage:

Küstenfischereiverordnung SH

Handangeln

Wie viele sind erlaubt? 2? 3?
Beschränkungen oder Spezifizierungen bei der Hakenanzahl?

Freue mich auf Info.


----------



## chivas (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: Schleswig Holstein: Das neue Landesfischereigesetz*

ist nicht geregelt und damit auch grundsätzlich keinerlei einschränkungen.

ob ein "tierschutzgerechtes angeln" mit 27 ruten möglich sein kann, sollte jeder für sich selbst beurteilen (und im ernstfall dann auch den richter überzeugen können ^^).


----------

